# Ford 8n Carburetor



## marionbigdog (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a 1949 Ford 8n it had been running rough and most of the electrical parts have been replaced. I bought a new carburetor and installed it leaving it on the factory settings. The tractor want start now but I have noticed gas running out the bottom of the carburetor. Im not a mechanic any ideals Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy marionbigdog,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I assume that the tractor ran after the electric work was done? Do you have a good blue-white spark to the plugs? A yellow-orange spark is not good enough. 

It might be a simple case of a stuck float (it happens). Give the carb a few light raps with a hammer and see if the gas flow stops. If so, dry the plugs and see if it will start. The factory settings should be close enough to get it started.

If the flow persists, return the carburetor. The reason I suggest this is that once you open the carb, you may lose any warranty coverage. 

Post back and we'll go from there.


----------



## Jedidiah (Jan 5, 2016)

*Not quite enough info to diagnose.....*

Marion,

I think it would be good to give a little more descriptive info as to why you thought you needed a new carb...what does "running rough" mean? (like did it start before the carb redo....would it run at idle....would it run when you increased speed...has the electrical been switched to 12v or is it still 6v, exactly what elec. has been replaced?
Will it turn over with the starter, (you just said "It wont start now")
Give a little history as to, did you just get this tractor, what has your maintenance schedule been like? Do you live in a cold wintery climate or in Florida? Cold starting can make a difference!

If you'll spend a little more time, giving as much detailed info as possible here on the forum you'll probably get more help with your problem. Bye

I also have a "thread" about starting solutions for Ford side mount distributors that you might want to read. Depending on the year of your 8n tractor this info may help you a lot if you find out that the points are part of the problem. The thread is located at: http://www.tractorforum.com/f181/ford-1953-naa-jubilee-starting-soulution-31321/

"wanting to help", Jed


----------



## marionbigdog (Jan 18, 2016)

*Ford 8n*

Finally got a chance to get back to it today. Before I bought the carburetor The tractor spit and sputtered most of the time, but would take spells where it run fine. Today I pulled a spark plug after trying to start it, It had a red spark which was very sporadic. Im in Southwest Va so it is a cold climate any help is appreciated


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

OK, you have a weak and sporadic spark. Check the battery connections. Especially the ground connection. The battery cables may be corroded internally, where you can't see the problem. Next, try this.....Connect a "hot wire" from the battery hot terminal to the coil input connection. This eliminates any problems in the circuit through the key switch to the coil. See if it will start. 

Remember, to kill the engine you must remove the hot wire. Because the hot wire bypasses the key switch.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Although bad battery connections can cause the weak spark I'd suspect the ignition points are probably bad. Open the distributor cap and take a look at them. You may be able to restore them for a while by using a point file (do they still make those) or some fine sandpaper (I prefer 400 grit wet and dry) to clean their contacts.


----------



## Jedidiah (Jan 5, 2016)

Dear Marion big dog,

I too live in a cold climate, Northern, Lower Michigan, quite a bit colder than you! Again I do not know a lot about the 8n's but it sounds like you might benefit from re-reading my previous post (from Jedidiah, above). I've ADDED directions to another forum thread that might help you. It took me 4 months to discover my problem with my 1953 naa side mount distributor which had similar starting / running problems as you are describing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Jedidiah said:


> Dear Marion big dog,
> 
> I too live in a cold climate, Northern, Lower Michigan, quite a bit colder than you! Again I do not know a lot about the 8n's but it sounds like you might benefit from re-reading my previous post (from Jedidiah, above). I've ADDED directions to another forum thread that might help you. It took me 4 months to discover my problem with my 1953 naa side mount distributor which had similar starting / running problems as you are describing.


I also edited your post Jed, I just replace your directions to the thread with the link. Hope you don't mind.
Cheers.


----------



## HeavenFarmguy (Dec 22, 2015)

You might also try using an additive to the gas.., ask an Automotive supply store attendant about Leaded Gasoline engines that are pre-1973.. All were designed for Lead Additives in the Gasoline.. Causes many misfires and half power outputs for the engine without Lead Additives..


----------

